# steering wheel shakes 60mph+



## mrducks78 (Mar 16, 2007)

I have a 2003 max se(auto), with 62000 miles. I had a brake caliper(sp) lockup/go bad at about 43000 that shook the entire front end and had it replaced, but since then when I go over 60mph the steering wheel has a shake in it. I purchased new wheels and tires, brakes all around(including new front rotors), and front struts and i still have a shake in the wheel. Gear head @ firestone is telling me my tires are crap(kumho estas), and said one had a flat spot, so I had the company send me a new one and the problem is still there. I love the car, but if i can't fix this.. I gotta let it go..

could it be a bad CV joint, even if it is not clicking? could it be something with the rotors? I'm being told everything on the front end is fine, it's the tires..

Duck


----------



## VQ35-Fiero (Jan 14, 2007)

Check the CV for play if there's no play its fine. Jack the car up so that the wheel is just of the ground and have a friend spin the wheel wile you watch the wheel. If it is closer on one side to the ground or has a wobble you mite have a bent hub.


----------



## mrducks78 (Mar 16, 2007)

VQ35-Fiero said:


> Check the CV for play if there's no play its fine. Jack the car up so that the wheel is just of the ground and have a friend spin the wheel wile you watch the wheel. If it is closer on one side to the ground or has a wobble you mite have a bent hub.


Thanks for the info.. by hub do you mean the spindal? I think you might be right..


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

its not the rotors or the axle. Yes it could be the hub or it could be a bent rim. Have you had the car aligned?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Hubcentric rings for the wheels are properly attahced? Wheels and tires are properly balanced on high-speed road-force machine and not just a cheaper low-speed balance? (Hunter GSP9700 or similar from their competitors?) Wheel's not bent? Wheel bearings are ok?


----------

